# HO scale, What is code #



## valiant (Apr 10, 2008)

I have some HO track but what is the different code #'s for? How do I tell what my track is? Thanks for any help.


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

If it's atlas track, the easiest way to tell is by the color and tie spacing. Code 83 is brown ties with fairly tight tie spacing, code 100 is black ties with wider spacing. I hope this helps, if you upload a picture, we might be able to help you further.


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

valiant said:


> I have some HO track but what is the different code #'s for? How do I tell what my track is? Thanks for any help.


Here's some background on track.

http://modeltrains.about.com/od/layoutconstruction/tp/Track_Types.htm


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

A quick follow up on this post please. 
After reading the linked article, 2 questions come to mind.

If it's just the height of the track (the numbers), what makes one height more advantageous then another?
and
In the article it uses the word "prototypical". I have seen 'proto' here and there in my research. I'm am guessing it refers to 'exactness' in detail & size. Correct? 

-tw


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tw001_tw said:


> In the article it uses the word "prototypical". I have seen 'proto' here and there in my research. I'm am guessing it refers to 'exactness' in detail & size. Correct?


Yes, that is correct... A prototype is something in real life that is used as a model to create a scale sized piece, so anything that is "proto" is accurate to real life...


----------

